# crew members needed 200$



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I usually run out of Galveston 50 to 90 miles targeting snapper tuna Dorado kings wahoo amber jack and ling I have a 24ft sea chaser made by Carolina skiff it is a very nice riding boat even in the chop also a very dry boat with a T top powered by 225 Yamaha with very low hours and very well maintained I provide all tackle but it is a plus if you have your own. You can txt me at 832 287 0802 #we catch fish!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*spam?*

you fishing for phone numbers?


----------



## oldfish2u (May 13, 2013)

I sent you a text. If you do not receive it let me know.


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

:I have one spot left to fill for Saturdays offshore trip out of Galvesto!tuna!n 832 287 0802


----------

